# N-ext RGS smells bad



## ricwilli (Feb 18, 2019)

I opened up the container of RGS to apply and it smells like fish. Is it suppose to smell like fish? I've applied it once before but I don't remember it smelling like fish. I keep it in the basement where it's cool and dry.

Thank


----------



## ricwilli (Feb 18, 2019)

Please move to the Cool season lawn thread.


----------



## doverosx (Aug 7, 2019)

100% normal bud! Spray and pray.


----------

